

Someone May Be Falsifying a Massive Amount of BlackBerry BBM Reviews - uladzislau
http://www.nextiphonenews.com/2013/10/blackberry-ltd-bbry-or-someone-else-is-falsifying-positive-bbm-reviews/

======
electrichead
Hilarious. I wonder what the "proper channels" are that are in the official
statement. I was one of the people who downloaded this, but after I read the
message about needing to wait in line for the privilege, I promptly
uninstalled. Blackberry has fallen so fast and hard, it hurts to watch. I
owned a 9700 for a log time and was writing apps for it but now I can't even
fathom why anybody would think of getting a blackberry device, and after this,
I can't imagine anyone wanting to use BBM either. If it weren't for nostalgia,
I wouldn't have bothered.

